# Toyota hybrid exec David Hermance dies in plane crash



## Rich Parsons (Dec 22, 2006)

From a couple of articles I recieved via e-mail: 



> Prius engineer dies in plane crash
> 
> Associated Press
> 
> ...



and



> Toyota hybrid exec David Hermance dies in plane crash
> 
> Mark Rechtin
> 
> ...


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 22, 2006)

Lemme see... a guy invents a method of powering our beloved automobiles for cheaper than petroleum fuel and then ... dies... Hmmm .... where's Oliver Stone when you need him??


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 23, 2006)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 24, 2006)

.


----------

